# Circc exam



## hipmom916 (Aug 11, 2011)

Does anyone know what a passing score is for the CIRCC exam and how it is graded? Just wondering if it is any over all score or by section.  Thanks!


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Aug 17, 2011)

hipmom916 said:


> Does anyone know what a passing score is for the CIRCC exam and how it is graded? Just wondering if it is any over all score or by section.  Thanks!



70 percent is a passing grade.  It is an all-over score.  Get ready for reports and questions from all over radiology and cardiology.  

Good luck,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## krisfelty (Sep 1, 2011)

*CIRCC exam*

I have my CPC, CCC, and CCVTC. Does anyone know/think that the CIRCC would be doable for me to obtain/pass? I have a lot of experience/knowledge in Cardiovascular and Interventional procedures. Does anyone think it is worth a shot for me?

Thanks!

Kris Felty, CPC, CCC, CCVTC


----------



## mdziubek (Jul 1, 2015)

I would buy the pre exam and if from there you realize you need more, buy the study guide. I took the test last week (I code cardiac and artery interventions right now and have for about 4 years) and failed by 4%. It was so much more extensive and time consuming than I thought it would be. So now I'm going to study for another month or so and take it again.
Good Luck!


----------



## carmstead (Jul 1, 2015)

I just took the exam on June 20th and was blown away by how hard it was...and I have been coding IVR for over 10 years!  Luckily, I just found out that I passed but I would not recommend taking it unless you have a thorough knowledge of all interventions (vascular and non-vascular).


----------



## mdziubek (Aug 20, 2015)

I just passed my CIRCC. Hardest test I've ever taken. Didn't help that some of their answers where deleted codes so I had to guess which one they thought would be correct. I'd love to know who can answer 150 questions about 70 case studies in under 6 hours and answer them well!  I'd also love to know what the average grade people get on that thing.


----------



## Gerid (Aug 20, 2015)

did you let AAPC know that there were deleted codes for answers? I have found that there are a lot of misprints and they also condradict themselves in their study guides as well (I had bought the CPC one and now the CIRCC study guide).

This is a major problem, especially when taking a test like the CIRCC that is a ridiculous $400 and a tough test. AAPC needs to be made aware and correct the issue


----------



## aguelfi (Sep 14, 2015)

I"m going to Dr. Z's Boot camp and taking the test immediatly following.  Can anyone give me some pointers?  What are teh best resources to have in the exam.  I took my CPC 14 years ago so it's been a long time since i've sat through one of these exams.


----------



## RJROBER (Oct 7, 2015)

aguelfi said:


> I"m going to Dr. Z's Boot camp and taking the test immediatly following.  Can anyone give me some pointers?  What are teh best resources to have in the exam.  I took my CPC 14 years ago so it's been a long time since i've sat through one of these exams.



Not sure if you have taken this yet or not, but the best resource for me during the exam were the CVIR anatomy charts. They'll definitely help with your vascular orders and variant anatomy questions. They also came in handy for the cardiac and portal/biliary questions. I felt my exam was really rule/guideline heavy. Make sure you know what procedures include your catheter placement and diagnostic imaging and what procedures allow you to bill them seperately. Dr. Z's IR Coding Reference, the study guide, and practice exam were great resources in preparing. 

Good luck!

Ryan Roberts, CPC, CIRCC, CANPC


----------



## mayalucodes (Oct 8, 2015)

*z 's anatomy charts*

I have exam in about a month and was wondering about anatomy chart. quite expensive, and I am fairly new for IR. Do you think it is worth buying chart?


----------



## RIGHH (Nov 22, 2015)

*I've been coding IR and interventional*

I've been coding IR and interventional cardiology for the hospital side for several years, and plan to take the circc exam in 2016. For those that have taken the exam, are there a lot of questions specific to physician billing? 26 and TC modifiers for example. 

Thanks!


----------



## amymeyers01 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Scared now!*

I used to code IR about 4 years ago, and I loved it! I want to get back into it, but it sounds like the odds are not in my favor....  I know I need to find a job that doesn't require the cert so I can build up speed.  70 cases in 6 hours would be incredibly hard... I don't think I can do 11.5 cases per hour unless there is a balance of level of difficulty.  Does anyone know if you can write notes in your reference books?  That could save time by noting which codes can or cannot be billed together. That is what I did for my CPC, but that was a long time ago!

To the coder taking Dr. Z's boot camp - I would love to hear how that works out! I have another friend doing that also. Since they write part of the exam, I would think that they can teach specific cases that would prepare you, but it might also be info overload!

Good luck to everyone taking the exam!


----------



## lbalapop (Sep 20, 2016)

*circc exam*

​


carmstead said:


> I just took the exam on June 20th and was blown away by how hard it was...and I have been coding IVR for over 10 years!  Luckily, I just found out that I passed but I would not recommend taking it unless you have a thorough knowledge of all interventions (vascular and non-vascular).



does it have a lot cardiology on it?


----------



## kmgauthier (Sep 28, 2016)

It is definitely worth buying the charts! I used the ones from Medlearn and I was very grateful for them during the exam. I would also recommend the practice exam. Good luck!


----------



## merjim_m@yahoo.com (Oct 17, 2016)

Just passed the CIRCC exam, I used the AAPC study guide and the practice exam, unfortunately I was not able to buy the charts due to tight budget, so I had to draw on my cpt book. In my own opinion, time is one of your greatest opponent when taking this certification, you need to combine knowledge and test taking strategies when taking this exam. Or else you'll end up guessing the latter part of the test.

Jim, CPC-P, CIRCC


----------



## escalzitti (Oct 20, 2016)

*circc*



merjim_m@yahoo.com said:


> Just passed the CIRCC exam, I used the AAPC study guide and the practice exam, unfortunately I was not able to buy the charts due to tight budget, so I had to draw on my cpt book. In my own opinion, time is one of your greatest opponent when taking this certification, you need to combine knowledge and test taking strategies when taking this exam. Or else you'll end up guessing the latter part of the test.
> 
> Jim, CPC-P, CIRCC



Can you share how many case studies there were ? I am scheduled for dec 3rd thank you


----------



## merjim_m@yahoo.com (Oct 20, 2016)

escalzitti said:


> Can you share how many case studies there were ? I am scheduled for dec 3rd thank you



Well on my estimate, there were like 15 to 20 direct questions, and the rest are case studies.

Jim, CPC-P, CIRCC


----------



## jethrotulll (Nov 21, 2016)

*Case Studies*



escalzitti said:


> Can you share how many case studies there were ? I am scheduled for dec 3rd thank you



There were 72 when I sat for it 3 weeks ago


----------

